# new water cooler has plastic taste??



## chicklet (Oct 18, 2006)

We just bought a new Vitapur water cooler and have done all the instructions (ie. run vinegar/water solution for 20 min. to remove plastic smell) but the water still tastes like plastic (to me it tastes and smells like bacon)  Does anybody know if the taste will go away after the first jug of water is done?  We have another water cooler at our cottage but it was not new and was already there and that water tastes fine.


----------



## azsunluvr (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I rinsed mine with water with just a touch of chlorine in it. The plastic taste went away quickly.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 18, 2006)

If you followed the instructions, I'm surprised it still has a taste. I guess I would do it again.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## sammy (Oct 19, 2006)

Not sure if this will work for a water cooler or where I even got this tip, but I remember trying it in the past on plastic thermoses and it worked for those.  Soak a clean, new washcloth with a light solution of water and vanilla (I get mine in Mexico so it is cheap); let that sit inside the cooler for several hours.  I also rubbed the sides well with this cloth before letting it sit.  Rinse.  I also tried just using vanilla in water and it worked OK, too, thou not as well.


----------

